# Conditioning drills | hand/arms and coordination



## skyeisonfire (Dec 2, 2019)

Another weekly video.  Just me doing my thing.  This week I wanted to show some of my hand conditioning.  I probably showed some of these things before but not focused on it.


----------



## Martial D (Dec 4, 2019)

Wait. Your name is Sonja Lee?

That's an action hero name right there. Like a name you'd expect to see on a character from a fighting game.

Awesome


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 4, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Wait. Your name is Sonja Lee?
> 
> That's an action hero name right there. Like a name you'd expect to see on a character from a fighting game.
> 
> Awesome


Naw...Sonja Li.  But not my full name for obvious reasons..  Funny thing.  Went by Skye for years to avoid this convo lmao


----------



## Martial D (Dec 5, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Naw...Sonja Li.  But not my full name for obvious reasons..  Funny thing.  Went by Skye for years to avoid this convo lmao



So this is something you have considered. 

Excellent


----------

